# warm toddler socks



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Where can I find warm socks for my toddler in winter? Standard-issue baby/ toddler/ kids socks all seem to be thin cotton.


----------



## bdoody11 (Aug 16, 2005)

They're a little pricey, but Smartwool makes toddler socks. Rei has more sizes that the Smartwool site.


----------



## MidnightCommando (May 31, 2006)

Go to your local sporting store and look for wool socks. We find various brands at REi or sportsmens warehouse.

They might seems a bit more $$ but ours still fit from last winter.
Examples:
socks
more socks


----------



## Masel (Apr 14, 2008)

Buy wool socks for yourself. Wash them on hot and put them in the dryer. Presto! Toddler Socks.

Maybe not the most efficient way...


----------



## klewaidz (Aug 28, 2007)

I second the smartwool. We've had smartwool booties and sock for the last two years. 6mo and 18-24 mo. They hold up really well through lots of washing and sock footed play. I've got to get the 2-3T for this winter.
Both years, I got mine from REI


----------



## ZippyGirl (Aug 12, 2006)

We just got some wool blend socks from Hanna Andersson. They haven't arrived yet, but we are dying for them!


----------



## frogautumn (May 24, 2007)

Another vote for smartwool...yes, they're pricey, but they're soo cozy and they LAST! DS has 4 pairs and they've been his only cold weather socks for last fall/winter and this fall/winter.


----------



## quietserena (Apr 24, 2006)

do the smartwool have that non-slip thing on the bottom? that's been my biggest issue though I guess i could add some of that puffy paint to the bottoms...


----------



## basmom (Jun 4, 2006)

The booties that we had did. I thin that style goes up to 18-24 months...not sure. They really are so cozy and wash/dry well.


----------



## Twinklefae (Dec 13, 2006)

I got a few pairs for cheap at Superstore(Loblaws)


----------



## crunchymamatobe (Jul 8, 2004)

Woot! Thanks, mamas!

I am so glad to see that smartwool makes toddler sizes! I love my smartwools! I hope DS thinks they are as exciting as I do...


----------



## klewaidz (Aug 28, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quietserena* 
do the smartwool have that non-slip thing on the bottom? that's been my biggest issue though I guess i could add some of that puffy paint to the bottoms...

The ones we have do have the non-slip nubbies on the bottom


----------



## BreezyMom (Apr 14, 2008)

I just ordered some thicker looking socks from OldNavy with treads on the bottom. They looked warm.


----------



## gingerstar (Jun 10, 2005)

I got some wool socks for my LO in the last Sternlein co-op - they are very soft and warm. Not sure how they compare at retail to the smartwool.

Okay, here they are retail.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

We have a couple pairs of smart wools for my DS - and they do have little knobby bits on the bottom so that they arent quite as slippery as they could be







I'd like to get him another couple pair for the winter to be honest though - 2 just aint' gonna cut it once we're sled riding!!


----------

